# 5 lb. bass, 4 lb. line, 1/32 oz. crappie jig



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's pretty much it. I went crappie fishing on the Tallapoosa River, and managed to avoid the crappie again. I eased up to one of the "crappie" beds we built this winter, and started catching yellow perch. They eat well, so I kept tossing my little 1/32 oz. jig when I got SLAMMED!

I'm thinking, "oh, Hell, it's a striper!", when this fat bass starts jumping - four times. Each time, I can't believe it hasn't come off the little #6 hook. Finally dipped her up and the hook is in her gills. Bled like a tuna, so I kept her in the livewell to see if she recovered, but she didn't make it.

The 13" yellow perch is a personal best. The bass is the best I've caught on 4# line. You can see the little jig at the 17" mark on the ruler.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! One of these days I'm going to have to travel north so I can catch a yellow perch and a big ole striper. Very nice bass, especially for the tackle !


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice looking yellow perch and bass, it has always amazed how small a bait big fish will eat or how big bait will catch small fish not much bigger than the bait.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you tried to save the bass but hey, you gotta eat!!! Good job on the haul!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice bass!


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple of years ago, my fishing buddy and I were jugging for cats, trying to catch "eating size" cats. We use two hooks per jug line, use #6 or #4 hooks, and about a half inch of earthworm on each hook. As you can guess, we get a few shellcrackers and yellow perch like that.

We found one jug tangled in a treetop, and finally pulled up two bass on the same jug! One was a largemouth just under 5 pounds, and the other was a spotted bass that was slightly larger! Ten pounds of bass on one jug!

I know, I know ... I would have called bullshit too, if I hadn't seen it myself. I'm trying to make sense of the deal when my buddy says, "Look at this." Both bass had yellow perch tails sticking out of their gullets (yep, gut-hooked).

My point is this: I'm thinking that bass yesterday was trying to catch herself a perch when my little jig came by. And yep, I caught no more perch after that bass wrecked the place.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats


----------

